# I Admit, I'm a Knife Junkie



## adian

New and just getting started here, but I have a big passion for blades. I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for when it comes to a knife. I focus mostly on mid-techs and customs.

I like that there are so many options, and I like em in all shapes, sizes and grinds.

A few of my favorite makers are: American Kami, Nocturnal, Strider, RMJ Tomahawks and ZT.

I may also be getting hooked up with an apprenticeship for blade smithing (I'm medically retired from the military and need a hobby)

This is my blade that is being made (not the exact one) been waiting since April









I'm on the waiting list with American Kami for this one









My current Grail knife I was able to get two of after a multi year wait is the ZT 0777









RMJ Berserker Hawk-I got the first released to the public









Next I'll post some designs that I'm interested in.


----------



## MrsInor

Everyone needs a hobby and that would be a good one.


----------



## adian

GITFO blade-Skallywag Tactical









My one day Grail knife-Yuna blades-2 year wait list and is over a grand









Reverse grip blade-Hardcore Hardware Australia









American Kami chopper


----------



## ntxwheels

From top to bottom: Gerber, Kukri from the Kukri House in Nepal, (more on that) SOG Jungle Primative and lastly my everyday carry Smith&Wesson.

The Kukri is called the Desert Storm model. I had it made to my specs as to diameter of the handle and blade thickness. Cost a little extra but worth it. They are made in Nepal India and are truly handmade.


----------



## adian

ENC HBAR- Nocturnal Knives









Dagger-Have to look up the maker again









RMJ Tactical's first knife (they make Hawks)








For you sword people, Fallen Oak Forge


----------



## Arklatex

I have a knife problem too. These are just my folders. Got some nice fixed blades and multitools also. The spyderco pm2 is my all time favorite edc blade.


----------



## adian

My daily beat up knife, ZT 0303


----------



## James m

I have eight knives in the immediate area.
Two are in my pocket. One is a swiss army on my keychain. The other is a Gerber flip open about two to three inches. 
Three are in my truck at all times. One small multi tool in with my change. One full size leather man where the CD are supposed to be stored. And one victorinox yellow evo on a lanyard for easy pick up.
Three in an ammo box that happens to be in here. One bear grylls survival knife. One replica wwii or korea folding knife that it etched with usaf. One Gerber folding blade. 

I also forgot the one in my tackle box. Its a folder with an angled front blade.... how many is that?


----------



## adian

One of my Favorite fixed blades-ZT 0100-had to have a custom scabbard (TIE Tactical) made because the one it comes with is lousy


----------



## adian

My Strider that I have mounted on my drop leg holster. Thing is built like a tank and I have beat it up on several occasions


----------



## adian

I have this Spartan Nyx- like the profile, it's a good hard use knife, but I get some hot spots from the handle shape-it's another that comes with a lousy sheath


----------



## Kauboy

I've been a "knife guy" ever since I was a "knife boy".
My first pocket knife was given to me by my grandfather. It was just a run-o-tha-mill Swiss Army knife, but at 8 years old, it was foldable awesome in my pocket.

My tastes have matured a bit since then, but my price range has not.
I went through a phase of buying "collector" type knives, but started to redefine my intentions around the age of 20.
From that point, my selections were based on the "function over form" mentality, and my purchases changed a bit.
I started looking at more rugged and purpose-defined blades.
I wanted solid knives which were designed to do something specific, and do it well.
Whether they were aesthetically appealing became less of a concern.
I stick to the moderately priced options, like Buck, Kershaw, and the occasional Gerber.
I did recently pick up a Cold Steel, and found it to be one of the most solid knives I've ever held.

These kinds of threads always make me feel insecure about calling myself a "knife guy". I see so many higher quality knives, but can never convince myself that the price is worth it.
When you stated that your future knife is close to $1K, it boggled my mind.
I am rough on my knives. That's what I want from them. If they can sustain my punishment, they are great. If they can't, I don't want to feel like I've wasted money.
My choice in knives must fulfill to primary needs. First, rugged and durable. Second, easily replaceable.
Having a one of a kind custom made grip on a custom forged blade is honey-drippin' sweet... until I break it. And I WILL break it.

My current EDC blade is the same one I've had for 10 years. A Buck Odyssey, half-serrated folder, with thumb hole and belt clip. It is the older model with deeper teeth and smoother grip. It is my favorite, has outlasted many other blades, and I know I can trust it.
I carry a Gerber Basic on my truck bag, and keep the Cold Steel Tiger Claw in my console.
In my BOB, I've got the Gerber Survival knife endorsed by Bear Grylls. (the newer model... I think)


----------



## adian

The grand is a Grail knife. It's art, I would carry it but not as a hard use blade. 

What I like about most of the makers I frequent, they have a lifetime warranty, you break it they fix or replace it for free, no questions asked. I like supporting smaller makers. 

Nothing wrong with the Gerbers, Benchmade, etc. 

But for a Grail knife, I won't buy anything I wouldn't use. The Grail will be a down the road one day thing.


----------



## adian

And I guess my taste in rifles isn't much better as I like LWRC and LaRue. Buy once cry once!


----------



## Boss Dog

Nice stuff. Me too. Here's most of 'em. They're mostly budget knives though.


----------



## SquirrelBait

I made this one:








And the sheath.


----------



## Camel923

I have a number of knives too. I find my self liking my Glock field knife because the hand guard has a bottle opener for my Heineken.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

You aren't a real knife junkie until you are also a knife SHARPENING Junkie as well !


----------



## Zed

Boss Dog said:


> Nice stuff. Me too. Here's most of 'em. They're mostly budget knives though.


Whoa..Some really nice collection..


----------



## adian

Saw a nice Karambit today


----------



## DerBiermeister

Here's my favorite folder

SOG Fatcat


----------



## adian

I liked SOG back when they were made in the US, but quality went down when they offloaded to China. I try to do all my knives from small US makers


----------



## DerBiermeister

adian said:


> I liked SOG back when they were made in the US, *but quality went down when they offloaded to China.* I try to do all my knives from small US makers


It's a mixed bag. The Fatcat is made in Seki, Japan -- not China. My Twitch II and Twitch XL are USA, as are most of the SOG folders.

SOG Knives Collectors - Country of Origin - SOGs

The quality of the Fatcat is unmatched, and it is one of the most unique knives ever made. Read this review.

Sog Fatcat Review/Critique


----------



## adian

Glad they didn't ship it all to China then. I'll take a look, seems an interesting design. I've only bought ZT flippers lately, been on a fixed blade kick for a bit now. There are a few flippers out that I've been eyeing but I have to pace my purchases.


----------



## Seneca

My EDC is a CRKT ripple in blue stainless, my pocket knife is a case single blade trapper and my bug out bag contains an ESEE 5. I really like simplicity so when it come to fixed blades a Kabar is usually close at hand. I have several Mora knives and find them to be imminently serviceable and useful.


----------



## Boss Dog

I though SOGs where all made in Taiwan? I heard they used to make some in Japan, but no more.


----------



## Urinal Cake

I collect Spring Knives, aka switchblades.


----------



## DerBiermeister

Boss Dog said:


> I though SOGs where all made in Taiwan? I heard they used to make some in Japan, but no more.


That is not the case. See the links I posted.


----------



## DerBiermeister

This is my EDC knife. I can't get over the beauty and the feel of the Rosewood. You have to hold one to appreciate it.






(yes -- Made In The USA)


----------



## adian

This is my daily carry unless I plan on hard use then I carry:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Bossdog, that's a nice WWII Ka-Bar you've got. And the Carrabus next to it is something I need. I found a Ka-Bar of that vintage with a USN MkII scabbard in a gun store "junk box" for $35. I had to work on the dried out leather washers some with clear two part epoxy though.
Living in a rural/small town area I always wear a 4" fixed blade knife on my belt, one is a Schrade (US made) very similar to the one you show. One is a Buck, and two are Kissing Cranes.
I started with a Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife years ago for nostalgia - I had one in the service. Then a Buck 119 just really made me smile, and then bayonets for my M1 (one ten inch, one six inch) and one for my M1A.
Pocket knives for utility/work are just cheap chinese, but I do have a Case Trapper and a Schrade Stockman (vintage US).
Belt folders - Buck 110 and Schrade Uncle Henry Bear Paw.

All Old School. No fancy ninja stuff.


----------



## Boss Dog

Thanks RPD; I wish it actually was a Ka-Bar, it's actually made by Utica. You went over my head with the Carrabus remark. 
The USN MK1 to the right is a PAL 35. The bayonet to the left is an 11 inch 1899 for a Krag-Jorgensen.


----------



## James m

A camillus caught my eye while I was out shopping. Basically because of the green handle. It has an aus-8 blade. So I figured out I can flip it open using the weight of the blade. A flip of the wrist plus moving the fingers at the back of the handle down. Its addictive I kept doing it till my hand got tired. 25-30 times.

I also carry a small flip open Gerber I think it is every day. No spring just a tab you hit and flip the wrist also. Had to oil it so I used some rem oil that I had.


----------



## DerBiermeister

rice paddy daddy said:


> All Old School. No fancy ninja stuff.


10-4 on that!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Boss Dog said:


> Thanks RPD; I wish it actually was a Ka-Bar, it's actually made by Utica. You went over my head with the Carrabus remark.
> The USN MK1 to the right is a PAL 35. The bayonet to the left is an 11 inch 1899 for a Krag-Jorgensen.


The Ka-Bar I had in Nam was actually a contract knife made by Camillus, Ka-Bar couldn't keep up with production and farmed out the work.
The knife to the right looked like a Carrabus Quartermaster's Knife, used by the Navy in WWII. I know they are rare to find. I'm not that hip on Navy stuff.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I really like knives that cut three ways:
Long, Deep, and Continuous.


----------

